# Milan: Fassone e Mirabelli salvi. Faranno il mercato. Poi si vedrà.



## admin (11 Luglio 2018)

Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Di Stefano, Fassone è atterrato poco fa da Londra. Incontro con Elliott durato circa 3 ore. Incontro propositivo. 

Si è parlato di strategie e di mercato. Fassone farà il mercato insieme a Mirabelli poi se ne riparlerà. Vedremo se resteranno più a lungo o se saluteranno dopo la fine del mercato.

Il Milan sul mercato estivo 2018 dovrà fare 50 mln di plusvalenza.


----------



## admin (11 Luglio 2018)

Aahahahhahahahahahaahahaah


----------



## malos (11 Luglio 2018)

Ahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Hellscream (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Di Stefano, Fassone è atterrato poco fa da Londra. Incontro con Elliott durato circa 3 ore. Incontro propositivo.
> 
> Si è parlato di strategie e di mercato. Fassone farà il mercato insieme a MIrabelli poi se ne riparlerà. Vedremo se resterà più a lungo.
> 
> Il Milan sul mercato estivo 2018 dovrà fare 50 mln di plusvalenza.


----------



## goleador 70 (11 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## Naruto98 (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Di Stefano, Fassone è atterrato poco fa da Londra. Incontro con Elliott durato circa 3 ore. Incontro propositivo.
> 
> Si è parlato di strategie e di mercato. Fassone farà il mercato insieme a MIrabelli poi se ne riparlerà. Vedremo se resterà più a lungo.
> 
> Il Milan sul mercato estivo 2018 dovrà fare 50 mln di plusvalenza.


In risposta a chi si esaltà per niente. Voglio vedere cosa ne pensate ora di sto Elliott del cavolo.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## 7vinte (11 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## Kaketto (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Di Stefano, Fassone è atterrato poco fa da Londra. Incontro con Elliott durato circa 3 ore. Incontro propositivo.
> 
> Si è parlato di strategie e di mercato. Fassone farà il mercato insieme a MIrabelli poi se ne riparlerà. Vedremo se resterà più a lungo.
> 
> Il Milan sul mercato estivo 2018 dovrà fare 50 mln di plusvalenza.



Se fosse vero io chiudo. Basta prese in giro. Sta lasciando un bilancio pietoso e resterebbero tutti al loro posto? Una farsa. E intanto la juve e ' pure su marcelo.


----------



## luis4 (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Di Stefano, Fassone è atterrato poco fa da Londra. Incontro con Elliott durato circa 3 ore. Incontro propositivo.
> 
> Si è parlato di strategie e di mercato. Fassone farà il mercato insieme a MIrabelli poi se ne riparlerà. Vedremo se resterà più a lungo.
> 
> Il Milan sul mercato estivo 2018 dovrà fare 50 mln di plusvalenza.



santo dio altro anno buttato!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Luglio 2018)

Mer...che?


----------



## goleador 70 (11 Luglio 2018)

Domani Fessone saluta tutti


----------



## alcyppa (11 Luglio 2018)

Se lo show continua io ho chiuso, ho davvero raggiunto il limite complice anche Ronaldo dai gobbi.


Non ha davvero più senso andare avanti a badare una farsa del genere...


----------



## fra29 (11 Luglio 2018)

Un disastro.
Andare avanti sto giro è dura..


----------



## sion (11 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## 7vinte (11 Luglio 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Domani Fessone saluta tutti



.


----------



## Moffus98 (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Di Stefano, Fassone è atterrato poco fa da Londra. Incontro con Elliott durato circa 3 ore. Incontro propositivo.
> 
> Si è parlato di strategie e di mercato. Fassone farà il mercato insieme a MIrabelli poi se ne riparlerà. Vedremo se resterà più a lungo.
> 
> Il Milan sul mercato estivo 2018 dovrà fare 50 mln di plusvalenza.



Ahahahahahahah mamma mia, lo sapevo. Qui il peggio deve ancora venire.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (11 Luglio 2018)

Niente, ci rinuncio


----------



## Hellscream (11 Luglio 2018)

Tutta la mia solidarietà a chi avrà ancora la forza e sopratutto il coraggio di sostenere un circolo simile (se tutto restasse com'è). Io personalmente non ho tempo da perdere al circo.


----------



## 7vinte (11 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## admin (11 Luglio 2018)

*Lo volete capire che qui non si parla di giornalisti? Volete essere bannati 3 mesi? *


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Luglio 2018)

Comunque, da come ho capito, sti due gestiscono solo la fase di transizione.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Di Stefano, Fassone è atterrato poco fa da Londra. Incontro con Elliott durato circa 3 ore. Incontro propositivo.
> 
> Si è parlato di strategie e di mercato. Fassone farà il mercato insieme a MIrabelli poi se ne riparlerà. Vedremo se resterà più a lungo.
> 
> Il Milan sul mercato estivo 2018 dovrà fare 50 mln di plusvalenza.



aspettiamo, senza fasciarci la testa. Di sicuro se dovessero rimanere, confermerebbero ancora di più i miei dubbi.


----------



## 7vinte (11 Luglio 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Comunque, da come ho capito, sti due gestiscono solo la fase di transizione.



Si. Forse


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Di Stefano, Fassone è atterrato poco fa da Londra. Incontro con Elliott durato circa 3 ore. Incontro propositivo.
> 
> Si è parlato di strategie e di mercato. Fassone farà il mercato insieme a MIrabelli poi se ne riparlerà. Vedremo se resterà più a lungo.
> 
> Il Milan sul mercato estivo 2018 dovrà fare 50 mln di plusvalenza.



Avanti Zaza!

Come passare dall'euforia allo sconforto più nero in sole 24 ore. Non so cosa abbiamo fatto di male..


----------



## Pampu7 (11 Luglio 2018)

Spero non sia così


----------



## Aron (11 Luglio 2018)

Se restano temporaneamente è solo per smobilitare.
Anche in caso di interregno-farsa non esiste che li confermino per un altro anno, li terrebbero solo per caricarli dell'onere di fare cessioni importanti per le quali nessun nuovo diriginte vuole sopportarne la responsabilità e la conseguente immagine negativa.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Si. Forse



Si non vedo come possano lavorare motivati sapendo che tra un mese sloggiano...bah


----------



## alcyppa (11 Luglio 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Comunque, da come ho capito, sti due gestiscono solo la fase di transizione.



Io non lascerei 5 euro in mano a questi due... Qua come al solito c'è della melma sotto.


----------



## fra29 (11 Luglio 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Comunque, da come ho capito, sti due gestiscono solo la fase di transizione.



Che durerà? 
Vedrai che restano in sella fino alla "vera" cessione, sempre se ci sarà..


----------



## admin (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Di Stefano, Fassone è atterrato poco fa da Londra. Incontro con Elliott durato circa 3 ore. Incontro propositivo.
> 
> Si è parlato di strategie e di mercato. Fassone farà il mercato insieme a Mirabelli poi se ne riparlerà. Vedremo se resteranno più a lungo o se saluteranno dopo la fine del mercato.
> 
> Il Milan sul mercato estivo 2018 dovrà fare 50 mln di plusvalenza.



.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Se restano temporaneamente è solo per smobilitare.
> Anche in caso di interregno-farsa non esiste che li confermino per un altro anno, li terrebbero solo per caricarli dell'onere di fare cessioni importanti per le quali nessun nuovo diriginte vuole sopportarne la responsabilità e la conseguente immagine negativa.



Tanto sto mercato è andato...non avranno agganciato nessuno e siamo già a metà luglio...figurati.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Luglio 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Che durerà?
> Vedrai che restano in sella fino alla "vera" cessione, sempre se ci sarà..



Fino a fine mercato. Un mese


----------



## admin (11 Luglio 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Comunque, da come ho capito, sti due gestiscono solo la fase di transizione.



E tu, fondo che vuoi "riportare il Milan al top" (cit.) fai fare il mercato a Fassone e Mirabelli che l'anno scorso hanno bruciato 230 milioni di euro?

Roba da furbi, è?


----------



## Gunnar67 (11 Luglio 2018)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> In risposta a chi si esaltà per niente. Voglio vedere cosa ne pensate ora di sto Elliott del cavolo.



Caro mio, nessuno si esalta. Qui è già tanto che non siamo falliti. I conti del Milan sono una voragine. Ma non lo avevi ancora capito?


----------



## fra29 (11 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> aspettiamo, senza fasciarci la testa. Di sicuro se dovessero rimanere, confermerebbero ancora di più i miei dubbi.



Beh a quel punto i dubbi non avrebbero nemmeno più senso di esistere.
Sarebbe lapalissiano il bluff.
Ricordo che Fassone 2 gg fa era a elemosinare in giro soldi con YL...
Fosse vero ina nuova società dovrebbe liquidarlo in 2 minuti.. invece confermato insieme al semianalfabeta che dice in mondovisione "IMBORANDANDE", nel 2018..


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> E tu, fondo che vuoi "riportare il Milan al top" (cit.) fai fare il mercato a Fassone e Mirabelli che l'anno scorso hanno bruciato 230 milioni di euro?
> 
> Roba da furbi, è?



Ah beh,io non ho detto questo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Luglio 2018)

Aspetto l'organigramma societario ufficiale prima di commentare.


----------



## alcyppa (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Lo volete capire che qui non si parla di giornalisti? Volete essere bannati 3 mesi? *



Che quasi quasi suona come una liberazione... ormai seguire il Milan equivale a farsi volontariamente pugnalare.


Si scherza eh, ma mica tanto alla fin fine...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Luglio 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Fino a fine mercato. Un mese



Che è un periodo sufficiente per compiere immani disastri, per esempio comprando Zaza o Berardi.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Di Stefano, Fassone è atterrato poco fa da Londra. Incontro con Elliott durato circa 3 ore. Incontro propositivo.
> 
> Si è parlato di strategie e di mercato. Fassone farà il mercato insieme a Mirabelli poi se ne riparlerà. Vedremo se resteranno più a lungo o se saluteranno dopo la fine del mercato.
> 
> Il Milan sul mercato estivo 2018 dovrà fare 50 mln di plusvalenza.



Speriamo. Vorrebbe dire che vogliono sloggiare entro la fine dell'anno.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Che è un periodo sufficiente per compiere immani disastri, per esempio comprando Zaza o Berardi.



Sisi esatto


----------



## Naruto98 (11 Luglio 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Caro mio, nessuno si esalta. Qui è già tanto che non siamo falliti. I conti del Milan sono una voragine. Ma non lo avevi ancora capito?



ah mi sembra che qui dentro quasi nessuno l'aveva capito.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Di Stefano, Fassone è atterrato poco fa da Londra. Incontro con Elliott durato circa 3 ore. Incontro propositivo.
> 
> Si è parlato di strategie e di mercato. Fassone farà il mercato insieme a Mirabelli poi se ne riparlerà. Vedremo se resteranno più a lungo o se saluteranno dopo la fine del mercato.
> 
> Il Milan sul mercato estivo 2018 dovrà fare 50 mln di plusvalenza.



Unico modo per salvare la stagione. 
Scelta sensatissima di Elliot. 5 settimane a fine mercato, 2-3 alla chiusura della finestra utile per cedere all’estero.

Qualsiasi altra scelta avrebbe significato perdere la stagione.

Prima scelta condivisibile


----------



## gabri65 (11 Luglio 2018)

Può darsi sia un accordo tra gentiluomini (?): hanno un minimo di timeout per trovarsi un altro posto, ed Elliott evita di fare un ingresso rumoroso cambiando tutto; intanto si prende un po' di tempo per valutare meglio il contesto. Se cominciano ad arrivare altri bidoni alla Zaza allora il segnale è chiaro, è finita davvero. Attendiamo.


----------



## Aron (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> E tu, fondo che vuoi "riportare il Milan al top" (cit.) fai fare il mercato a Fassone e Mirabelli che l'anno scorso hanno bruciato 230 milioni di euro?
> 
> Roba da furbi, è?




È questo il punto.
Nessuno ha obbligato loro a fare un comunicato del genere.
Potevano semplicemente comunicare il loro ingresso definitivo nel MIlan, due dichiarazioni formali e finita lì.

Invece hanno parlato di pantheon, di conferma su Gattuso senza fare alcun riferimento ai dirigenti attuali, di progetto a lungo termine...Tutte cose che nessuno gli ha chiesto.

Per me c'è molta discordanza tra Elliott stessa, chi c'è dietro (ricordiamo che Elliott è un intermediario, non un semplice creditore) e chi vorrebbe una fetta della torta (Commisso e co. li abbiamo visti rosicare su twitter, non a caso).


----------



## Gunnar67 (11 Luglio 2018)

Vorrei chiarire per i nostalgici del berlu-cinese (ma ce ne sono?) o quelli che vorrebbero Commisso (altro indebitato per miliardi di dollari) o i Ricketts (altri riders di Borsa) che il Milan in queste ore ha rischiato seriamente di fallire e che Paul Singer al momento ci sta mettendo una pezza. Domani si vedrà, ma per ora ci hanno dato ossigeno. Altro che campagna acquisti etc...


----------



## Gunnar67 (11 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> È questo il punto.
> Nessuno ha obbligato loro a fare un comunicato del genere.
> Potevano semplicemente comunicare il loro ingresso definitivo nel MIlan, due dichiarazioni formali e finita lì.
> 
> ...



Si ma il rilancio mica parte subito. Se leggi bene il comunicato si parla di iniettare soldi nel Milan per stabilizzarlo nei parametri del fair play finanziario... In altre parole, ci stanno salvando il cu** dal fallimento. Guarda che criticare il fondo Elliot in questa fase è come imprecare contro Thomas Edison se ti si brucia una lampadina a casa.... Aggiungo inoltre che dobbiamo finirla di pensare a "chi c'è dietro". Perchè al momento "dietro" c'è un bastone bello appuntito se nessuno ci mette in cassa soldi veri. E non credo proprio che "dietro" gli speculatori americani ci sia più qualcuno. Il re è nudo. O questi o nessuno.


----------



## Aron (11 Luglio 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Si ma il rilancio mica parte subito. Se leggi bene il comunicato si parla di iniettare soldi nel Milan per stabilizzarlo nei parametri del fair play finanziario... In altre parole, ci stanno salvando il cu** dal fallimento. Guarda che criticare il fondo Elliot in questa fase è come imprecare contro Thomas Edison se ti si brucia una lampadina a casa....



Stabilizzare il Milan nel modo più "naturale" possibile significa infatti iniettare un po' di liquidità e per il resto cedere, cedere, cedere e ancora cedere, facendo solo "un briciolo di mercato (cit.)" con prestiti, parametri zero e forse un paio di cartellini pagati normalmente.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Luglio 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Si non vedo come possano lavorare motivati sapendo che tra un mese sloggiano...bah



Forse non è vero che tra un mese sloggiano...l


----------



## Davidoff (11 Luglio 2018)

Stagione buttata nel cesso, cessioni importanti necessarie e acquisti sostitutivi sicuramente scandalosi (stile Suso-Callejon). Fattore proprietario ancora nebuloso. Incredibile, riusciremo mai ad avere una di proprietà stabile e affidabile? Quasi invidio squadre tipo il Torino...


----------



## mabadi (11 Luglio 2018)

Speriamo di fare un precampionato osceno


----------



## admin (11 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Forse non è vero che tra un mese sloggiano...l



Che bello, è?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Di Stefano, Fassone è atterrato poco fa da Londra. Incontro con Elliott durato circa 3 ore. Incontro propositivo.
> 
> Si è parlato di strategie e di mercato. Fassone farà il mercato insieme a Mirabelli poi se ne riparlerà. Vedremo se resteranno più a lungo o se saluteranno dopo la fine del mercato.
> 
> Il Milan sul mercato estivo 2018 dovrà fare 50 mln di plusvalenza.



Beh tempo fa avevo detto che mi sarei accontentato che una nuova proprietà li cambiasse almeno entro pochi mesi. Certo che però dopo giorni di voci di defenestrazioni sicure, di arrivo di Maldini o altri nomi importanti dati per probabili, una soluzione del genere, benché temporanea, sarebbe molto deludente. In tal caso ciao ciao Milan per qualche mese almeno.


----------



## 1972 (11 Luglio 2018)

scusate ma oggi sto mezzo rinco. mi spiegate come si fa a fare mercato cioe' aumentare il livello qualitativo della squadra e, nello stesso momento, fare una plus di 50 mln?


----------



## MissRossonera (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Di Stefano, Fassone è atterrato poco fa da Londra. Incontro con Elliott durato circa 3 ore. Incontro propositivo.
> 
> Si è parlato di strategie e di mercato. Fassone farà il mercato insieme a Mirabelli poi se ne riparlerà. Vedremo se resteranno più a lungo o se saluteranno dopo la fine del mercato.
> 
> Il Milan sul mercato estivo 2018 dovrà fare 50 mln di plusvalenza.



E i dubbi aumentano...


----------



## Aron (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che bello, è?



Sarebbe geniale fare un comunicato come quello e partire subito con "Fassone e Mirabelli i nostri migliori acquisti" e Maldini ancora a casa.
Una roba degna dello stereotipo "eh sono americani, che vuoi capiscano di calcio"


----------



## dottor Totem (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Di Stefano, Fassone è atterrato poco fa da Londra. Incontro con Elliott durato circa 3 ore. Incontro propositivo.
> 
> Si è parlato di strategie e di mercato. Fassone farà il mercato insieme a Mirabelli poi se ne riparlerà. Vedremo se resteranno più a lungo o se saluteranno dopo la fine del mercato.
> 
> Il Milan sul mercato estivo 2018 dovrà fare 50 mln di plusvalenza.



Poco credibile come previsione. 
Elliott ha tutto l'interesse a mettere uomini di fiducia ai vertici della società e niente suggerisce il contrario. 

Se invece seguiamo la linea, ormai consolidata, del Berlusconi bis mi sembra plausibile che aspettino la vendita per cambiare uomini di fiducia (Fassone). 

Inutile meravigliarsi, ormai abbiamo tutte le informazioni a disposizione.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Luglio 2018)

Comunque, per una volta , le ho azzeccate tutte.

Ho detto per me Elliot tiene il Milan! .... “ma noooool”, e invece si
Ho detto, per me resta Fassone, ha fatto un buon lavoro con la gestione dei marosi.... “ma nooooo!l , invece resta
Ho detto, per me resta anche Mirabelli, i tempi sono troppo stretti per cambiare ds. “ma noooooo,l . Invece resta.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Comunque, per una volta , le ho azzeccate tutte.
> 
> Ho detto per me Elliot tiene il Milan! .... “ma noooool”, e invece si
> Ho detto, per me resta Fassone, ha fatto un buon lavoro con la gestione dei marosi.... “ma nooooo!l , invece resta
> Ho detto, per me resta anche Mirabelli, i tempi sono troppo stretti per cambiare ds. “ma noooooo,l . Invece resta.



Ahahah basta pensare all'ipotesi peggiore


----------



## mandraghe (11 Luglio 2018)

Io comunque rimango al comunicato di ieri dove l'unico nome citato era quello di Gattuso. Tanto già domani dovremo capire qualcosa.

Inoltre la faccia di Mirabelli il giorno del raduno era eloquente. Dubito che in poche ore sia cambiato tutto.


----------



## Gunnar67 (11 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Stabilizzare il Milan nel modo più "naturale" possibile significa infatti iniettare un po' di liquidità e per il resto cedere, cedere, cedere e ancora cedere, facendo solo "un briciolo di mercato (cit.)" con prestiti, parametri zero e forse un paio di cartellini pagati normalmente.



Su questo non posso essere che d'accordo. Ma valutando la rosa attuale, anche procedendo con il "cedere cedere" non è che mi straccio le vesti. Non dovrei dormire la notte se partono 4 o 5 dei pipponi che abbiamo li? Più in generale, se vuoi fare utili con una squadra di calcio o fai compravendita di giocatori in utile, oppure ti fai lo stadio di proprietà o ti quoti in Borsa. Alternative non ce ne sono. La Juve facendo cosi in dieci anni ha potuto permettersi CR7...


----------



## Gunnar67 (11 Luglio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Io comunque rimango al comunicato di ieri dove l'unico nome citato era quello di Gattuso. Tanto già domani dovremo capire qualcosa.
> 
> Inoltre la faccia di Mirabelli il giorno del raduno era eloquente. Dubito che in poche ore sia cambiato tutto.



Fassone resta, ma se gli mettono sopra, come presidente, un Paolo Scaroni (ex presidente Eni) state tranquilli che Fassone lo vedremo poco. Quanto al direttore sportivo, in effetti nessuno ne ha parlato e non è automatico che resti....


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Luglio 2018)

1972 ha scritto:


> scusate ma oggi sto mezzo rinco. mi spiegate come si fa a fare mercato cioe' aumentare il livello qualitativo della squadra e, nello stesso momento, fare una plus di 50 mln?



Se cedi uno a 70 che ti fa 70 milioni di plus valenza e compri uno a 50 e uno a 30 che vanno in ammortamento per 20 milioni, se lavori bene con gli acquisti, fai +50.

Cedi Donnarumma a 70 e prendi Higuain a 50 e Depay a 30 rinforzinla squadra e fai +50.

É chiaramente un esempio.

Il problema principale é cedere bene.


----------



## goleador 70 (11 Luglio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Io comunque rimango al comunicato di ieri dove l'unico nome citato era quello di Gattuso. Tanto già domani dovremo capire qualcosa.
> 
> Inoltre la faccia di Mirabelli il giorno del raduno era eloquente. Dubito che in poche ore sia cambiato tutto.


.


----------



## Boomer (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Di Stefano, Fassone è atterrato poco fa da Londra. Incontro con Elliott durato circa 3 ore. Incontro propositivo.
> 
> Si è parlato di strategie e di mercato. Fassone farà il mercato insieme a Mirabelli poi se ne riparlerà. Vedremo se resteranno più a lungo o se saluteranno dopo la fine del mercato.
> 
> Il Milan sul mercato estivo 2018 dovrà fare 50 mln di plusvalenza.



Follia confermare questo duo.


----------

